# Looking for 15-16 inch AKC female beagle



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I am looking to buy a 14 1/2 to 16 inch female beagle. Must be AKC registered, have good speed and good nose. Not looking for a cull. Would expect a short trial period with the dog. Prefer 3 y/o or younger. Would consider buying a pup if anyone has or is expecting a litter. Would prefer to see parents run. NOT interested in any CLOSELINE or INBRED dogs. Thanks for any replies!

P.S. I do have an 8 month old b/t started female I would consider trading. She is directly out of Branko's Proper Barron and a Round Pond Mr T. female. She is about 12 1/4 inch. Shows good line control and medium speed, improving each time out. Very pretty dog with good confirmation. She is not for sale, only trade for right big female....


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

If you would like I can put you in touch with a the two best breeders I know. I don't have either number on me right now..

Niether will have a grown female but if you don't mind a little weight I'm sure they can get you a 15" female.

By the way that a good running 15" female and a good 13" male are are very hard to come buy.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

Do you know of anyone that might consider leasing a big bitch. I have a top notche 16 inch male I would really like to breed to. Being spring, most bitches will be comming in! 
Thanks Dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Thats what I would suggest.

You can contact Bob Smilowski in Jackson.
I'll get his Number and you can talk to him about it.

What is the blood line on this dog of yours


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

He is out of FC Ferriers John Boyu, Ausable River Schnapps etc.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Bob Smilowski (517) 784-7377

Dale Larsen (231)354-6618

I know your best bet would be to check with Bob.

Dale is out of town for a month.
He porbably wouldn't do it anyways.
But he is breeding some of the best I've ever seen.

I have dogs' from both of these guy's.

Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

The phone number for Bob is not active, does he live in Jackson you say, if so I can look on computer for another number. I know Dale, I think he uses the best of his stock for his own breeding purposes.
Thanks Dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I just edited the post and fixed the number.

Yes Dale uses his own stock.

He is making some really good gun dog's right now you might wan't to watch one of his dog's run.

The duce dog I have from his stock is something else..


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

For someone who doesn't know the difference.....why does it matter how big or small the beagle is ?
L & O


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Simply said though.

15" is the size limit standerd.
There are two classes of beagles.
13" and 15"

In some trails like AKC they compete in differant classes.
15" males, 13" males, 15" Females, 13" females.


Oh how do I say it???

Some feel a 15" male or a 15 " female should be able to handle the snow and be able to run longer and harder simply because there are bigger.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

My reasoning for the big bitch, and breeding it to a big male is to get a litter with some big bitches, close to 15. I would like to do some field trialing in the U.P. in large pack, and several of the big bitches are over 15 and they allow it. I will keep bitches 15"and under, but dont like to compete with a 13 1/2 to 14 inch bitch against the 16+ inch dogs they allow to get in. My friend who owns the male does not field trial, and he likes big male beagles. He plans on keeping all the males. He runs coyote with them. I hope this clarifies for those wondering! I normally run 13" bitches and the 3 I have are 12" or smaller.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Not to say the little guy's can't get it done but I like them big..


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Most hare hunters like taller beagles for the reasons that Robert points out. You need a dog that can handle deep snow. The bigger beagles also tend to run the trail faster, and sometimes MUCH faster. I don't think a beagle can be too fast for hare. The faster a hare is pushed, the faster he'll circle back. Also a fast pushed hare is less likely to have time to use back-tracking and other tricks to throw the dog(s) off. Hares don't have the running stamina a dog has, nor do they go to ground. Therefore if the hare can't shake the beagle, the dog can and will run it down and catch it.
The last two beagle pups that I bought were from a long line of hare dogs from the UP. These two males ended up going 18"-45lbs., & 17"-40lbs. respectively. Good for hare hunting; very fast, handled snow well, and long winded. But they didn't conform to confirmation standards, i.e. they were over 15" and couldn't be run in trials.
So if a fella is looking for over-size beagles he needs to keep this in mind before breeding a big dog into his lines. Doing this is going to produce pups that won't conform to standards.
Another thing to remember is that a good cottontail beagle can be a great hare hound. But a good hare dog probably won't get you many cottontails. The speed and pressure that they apply will cause a cottontail to hole up fast.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I dont mind running a smaller dog, but in LP field trials, 80% of the judging is on the front dog. When you give up too much size they have a tough time getting to the front because they get shouldered out. I admit that the best rabbit dogs dont always win in trial, but that doesnt mean that a good rabbit dog cant win. I find it challenging to try finding a good rabbit dog with lots of speed. They are not easy to find!
Dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Are you trying to get a pup out of your male that is over size?

Maybe if you can tell me more about what your trying to do I could help.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I am trying to put together a pack of big bitches 14 3/4 to 15". I would like to eventually get 3-4 but do not have the pocket book to buy a pack of finished dogs. I enjoy raising them anyway. I want them to have plenty of foot and good noses. Will run a lot of hare with them and field trial in LP some. Dont want anyones culls as I am very impatient on an older dog that cant do the job. My freind with the male wants some 15 to 17 inch males for coyote running. By breeding two larger beagles I would hope to get 2 or 3 females around 15" and 2 or 3 males over 15". I also know a guy that would buy any of the females that go over 15. Any suggestions?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I do know that my male that is out of IFC Wookie is Big.

Most of the Striker line Dale is Breeding is pretty good size.

Also Bob Smilowski's line of dog's tend to be on the big side.

You could possibly get a bitch from him.

Plus he sell's his pup's for a pretty good price.

They usually start them selves and from what I've seen, if you don't like them when they start, don't wast any more time with them.

How good is your little bitch?


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I will give bob a call, thanks

Im not sure which female you are talking about. I have 3 of them, a 2 1/2 year old, 11 months, and 8 months.

Isnt there a chat room so we can talk without having to go through all this posting?

Dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I was talking about the round pond bitch.

We have the camp fire but I like to do the dog talk here.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

She looked pretty good last time out, jumped and made complete circle. That was last week when we had the 35 deg day. She stays tight to the line, and she shows more search each time out. I will be taking her out today, little bit of ice on snow, but will be a good test for her. She shows plenty of quickness and speed in the back yard but has yet to get that hard race, maybe today. It has been a frustrating winter to get her going with all the cold and windy days.
Wish me luck!


----------

